
Ask HN: Golang Clean Architecture - bxcodec
https://github.com/bxcodec/go-clean-arch/pull/21
======
bxcodec
The author is here.

I learned Golang a year ago and trying to create an architecture on it. But
later I found the "domain" term. So then I try to implement it on this PR.

I'd like to hear your opinion about it. :D

------
ro666
clean arch == no arch?

